# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم الأنصاري (1333 – 1420هـ، 1914 – 1989م)

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم الأنصاري
**(1333 – 1420هـ، 1914 – 1989م)
**
*
*
*

*هو العلام الفلكي أبو محمد عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله الأنصاري،  والشيخ له نسب عريق في الصالحين؛ حيث ينتهي نسبه إلى الصحابي الجليل سعد بن  عبادة الأنصاري الخزرجي رضي الله عنه، ولد في مدينة الخور بقطر 1333هـ،  الموافق 1914م في أسرة عربية كريمة، أسرة خير وبر وفضل، هاجرت أصولها من  الجزيرة العربية إلى منطقة بر فارس، في ظل الظروف السياسية والدينية  والاقتصادية السائدة آنذاك.*
*نشأ وترعرع في كنف والده بمدينة الخور بدولة قطر، وقد كان والده  قاضي الناحية الشمالية من الدولة منذ أوائل عهد حكم أسرة آل ثاني حتى وفاته  في عهد الشيخ أحمد بن علي آل ثاني (الحاكم الخامس من الأسرة).*
*بدأ والده بتعليمه القرآن الكريم وهو ابن خمس سنين، وأتم حفظه ولم  يتجاوز الثانية عشرة من عمره، كما قرأ عليه بعض الكتب في الفقه والحديث  والنحو، وحفظ بعضها، ثم عمل الشيخ عبد الله بالغوص في أول شبابه، وكان مضرب  المثل في شجاعته، حيث كان يتأخر في الوقت بعد إخوانه الذين ينزلون معه  للبحث عن اللؤلؤ.*
*ثم ترك الشيخ عمله ورحل إلى الأحساء بالمملكة العربية السعودية التي  كانت من معاقل العلم في ذلك الوقت للدراسة على يد علمائها فطلب العلم على:  الشيخ عبد العزيز مبارك، والشيخ أبو بكر الملا، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن  صالح، والشيخ عبد الله بن عمير، والشيخ عبد الله الخطيب، وغيرهم.*
*تعمق رحمة الله في دراسة الفقه والمواريث والتجويد والحديث والنحو  والتفسير، ثم عاد إلى قطر، حيث درس لمدة سنة على والده، ثم سافر إلى الحج  وهناك بقي بمكة المكرمة للدراسة بالمدرسة "الصولتية" التي أنشأها العلامة  الدهلوي فدرس على مشايخ مكة المكرمة أمثال: الشيخ محمد عبد الرازق حمزة،  والشيخ محمد بن مانع، والشيخ علوي المالكي، وغيرهم.*
*وبعد خمس سنوات من الإقامة بمكة المكرمة للدراسة والتفقه في علوم  الدين عاد إلى قطر ليلتحق بالمدرسة الأثرية التي أسسها الشيخ ابن مانع في  قطر حيث تتلمذ على الشيخ ابن مانع، وتزامل في هذه المدرسة مع عدد من  العلماء والمثقفين أمثال سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد المحمود، والشيخ أحمد  بن يوسف، والشيخ حسن الجابر.*
*ثم ارتحل رحمه الله بعد ذلك إلى المنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة العربية  السعودية، ليؤسس أول مدرسة نظامية هناك، في مدينة دارين، ويتولى قضاء ناحية  القطيف بها، ثم انتقل كمدرس ومدير للمدرسة الرسمية التي انشأتها وزارة  المعارف السعودية، حيث قضى فيها ثلاث سنوات.
*
*عودته إلى قطر وأعماله:
*
*في سنة 1374هـ ورد خطاب من حاكم قطر الشيخ علي بن عبد الله آل ثاني  إلى الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز يطلب فيه السماح للشيخ الأنصاري بالعودة إلى  وطنه الأول قطر، وبعد عودته أنشأ معهدًا دينيًا ومدرسة ابتدائية سماها باسم  القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي، ثم تقلب في مناصب متعددة كان آخرها مديرًا  لإدارة الشؤون القروية، ثم مديرًا لإدارة الشؤون الدينية، حيث انطلق يؤسس  مراكز تحفيظ القرآن الكريم في قطر وخارجها، ويطبع كتب التراث الإسلامي بعد  تحقيقها ومراجعتها، ويقوم بتوزيعها على طلبة العلم والمساجد والمراكز  والمؤسسات الإسلامية في أنحاء العالم، وقد جاوز المطبوع منها المائة وخمسين  كتابًا، كما اهتم بنشر الدعوة الإسلامية وتفريغ المساعدات المالية  للمحتاجين من المسلمين في كل مكان، وإقامة المدارس والمعاهد والمساجد  والمراكز واستمرار الدعم لها ورفدها لتنهض في أداء رسالتها الإسلامية.*
*كانت للشيخ الأنصاري رحمه الله دراية واسعة بعلم الفلك، فقد قام على  إصدار التقويم القطري لمدة تقرب من الثلاثين عامًا، فكان إصدار أول تقويم  تحت إشرافه عام (1377هـ)، وقد كان يقوم على إصدار التقويم قبل ذلك والده  الشيخ إبراهيم الأنصاري رحمه الله، كما كانت للأنصاري دراية واسعة بمنازل  القمر... ومواقيت الحساب العربي... ومنازل النجوم والأشهر الشمسية، وتأثير  ذلك على الزراعة، والصيد البري والبحري، والرياح، ودخول وخروج الفصول، كما  أصدر كتاب الموافقات الشهير (معرفة الصواب في مواقيت الحساب) ووضع الأساس  الحسابي للتقويم القطري، الذي أصبح فيما بعد التقويم الرسمي لدولة قطر، بل  والمعمول به في كثير من دول الخليج العربي.*
*ساهم الأنصاري في الكثير من الأنشطة الخيرية الإسلامية، فقد كان  عضوًا بالمجلس التأسيسي لرابطة العالم الإسلامي، وعضوًا برابطة الأدب  الإسلامي، ذلك عدا أنه عضو مؤسس لمنظمة الدعوة الإسلامية، والمجلس الأفريقي  الإسلامي، وقد أسهم في تأسيس المراكز الإسلامية في كل من كوريا واليابان  والفلبين وسنغافورة وتايلاند وألمانيا وفرنسا وبعض الولايات الأميركية.*
*وأسس رحمه الله دار الأيتام الأنصارية في كيرلا بالهند، والتي أصبحت  اليوم من أكبر الجامعات التكنلوجية بالهند، وأصبحت مدارسها من المدارس  الرفيعة المستوى على صعيد كيرلا حتى أصبح يؤمها أبناء المسلمين وأبناء  الهندوس، وأصبح يدرس فيها الفقراء بالمجان، بينما يدفع الأغنياء ورجال  الأعمال ورجال الحكومة مصاريف أبنائهم ليضموهم إليها .. مما سهل عملية  تعليم الفقراء.*
*وقد شارك في العديد من المؤتمرات والندوات واللقاءات الإسلامية في مختلف أنحاء العالم.*
*وقد زار الكويت غير مرة وحضر إحدى الندوات الأسبوعية وشارك فيها مع  الإخوة الحاضرين بكلمة طيبة أثنى من خلالها على الصحوة الإسلامية المباركة  في الكويت، ودعا لمن كان السبب في جمع الشباب المسلم على المنهج الصحيح  والعمل لخدمة الإسلام والمسلمين والتصدي لتيارات الفكر المستوردة التي تريد  إبعاد الأمة عن دينها، وربطها بعجلة الغرب الصليبي، الذي يطمع في خيرات  الأمة الإسلامية ويريد استغلالها لمصالحه المادية وأطماعه الاستعمارية.*
*إن الشيخ الأنصاري كان جماعة في واحد، أمة في فرد، همة عالية ونشاطًا متواصلًا، كبرت همته فأثقلت جسمه وشيخوخته.*
*وكان رحمه الله رئيسًا لبعثة الحج القطرية لسنوات عديدة، وقد بنى  مسجدًا جامعًا في مكة المكرمة، كما أنشأ مكتبة إسلامية عامرة تقوم بتوزيع  كتب التراث الإسلامي، وأشرف على تحفيظ القرآن الكريم في جميع المساجد  والمدارس بدولة قطر، كما كان يشرف على الوعظ والإرشاد ويوجه الدعوات لعدد  من العلماء والوعاظ في مصر وبلاد الشام للوعظ في شهر رمضان المبارك.*
*ومساعداته إلى البلدان من مختلف أنحاء العالم الإسلامي أكثر من أن  تحصى وهي معروفة لدى الخاص والعام، وكان له نشاط اجتماعي ملموس في عمل  الخير والإصلاح بين الناس في داخل قطر وخارجها.*
*فالشيخ الأنصاري رحمه الله كان شعلة من النشاط في شتى الميادين التي تعود بالنفع على الإسلام والمسلمين.*
*مؤلفاته:
*
*من كتبه المنشورة:*
*الخطب المنبرية.*
*لقط الدراري من مقتطفات الأنصاري.*
*أذكار الفلاح في أذكار المساء والصباح.*
*الإرشاد في مناسك الحج.*
*الخمرة أم الخبائث.*
*صفة التحية في الإسلام.*
*معرفة الصواب في مواقيت الحساب.*
*وكانت له عناية بتحقيق كتب التراث منها:*
*من خلق القرآن.*
*عنوان الشرف الوافي.*
*صيحة الحق.*
*إرشاد الخيران لمعرفة آي القرآن.*
*حدائق الأنوار.*
*المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز.
*
*وغيرها من المؤلفات والتحقيقات تجاوز عددها المئة.*
*وفاته:
*
*مرض الشيخ مرضًا شديدًا ألم به حيث غادر بسببه دنيانا إلى الدار الآخرة بتاريخ: 14/3/1410هـ، الموافق 15-10-1989م.*
*لقد كان لوفاة الأنصاري رد فعل مدو على جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي،  وكانت جنازة الشيخ الأنصاري من الجنازات المشهودة في قطر، بل والعالم  الإسلامي، وقد أم الصلاة عليه سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد المحمود قاضي  القضاة ومفتي الديار القطرية، وقد غص جامع قطر الكبير (مسجد الشيوخ)  بالمصلين.*
*رحمه الله الأنصاري: فقد وهب نفسه للإسلام والمسلمين، وأعطى للعلم جل حياته فحق أن يلقب: "بخادم العلم".*
*نسأل المولى الكريم أن يغفر لنا وله وأن يتغمده برحمته ويدخله في جنته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.*
*المصادر:
*
*الأنصاري في عيون الآخرين، لابنه محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري.*
*علامة قطر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري، لعمر تهاني ناجي مختار.
*
*رجل من قطر، لمحمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري.*
*مدونة أبناء الأنصاري على الشبكة العنكبوتية.
*
*منقول
*

*
*

----------


## محمديزيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه ووالاه.
أحتاج كتاب الشيخ "معرفة الصواب في مواقيت الحساب"، فمن يدلني عليه بارك الله فيكم؟.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://www.ansariweb.com/images/uplo...8%A7%D8%A8.pdf
هذا رابط الكتاب بي دي أف

----------

